
Behold, the ACLU Amazon Dash Button - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/02/behold-the-aclu-amazon-dash-button/#p3
======
lsiebert
hmm... doesn't every CC transaction have a constant size transaction fee of 10
cents or so? Saving up donations until the end of the month/year using some
method of persistence and an aws lambda scheduled task might add up.

